# [RISOLTO] Problema compilazione nessus-bin

## stifler83

Questo è il problema che si presenta in fase di compilazione

```
>>> Failed to emerge net-analyzer/nessus-bin-4.4.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/nessus-bin-4.4.1/temp/build.log'

>>> Jobs: 5 of 11 complete, 1 failed                Load avg: 3.81, 3.05, 2.37

 * Package:    net-analyzer/nessus-bin-4.4.1

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: netmon@gentoo.org

 * USE:        X amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   ccache preserve-libs sandbox

 * Found compatible architecture.

>>> Unpacking Nessus-4.4.1-es6.x86_64.rpm to /var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/nessus-bin-4.4.1/work

rpm2tar: warning: unable to locate cpio offset (broken/unknown compression?)

tar: Questo non sembra un archivio tar

tar: Uscita con stato di fallimento in base agli errori precedenti

 * ERROR: net-analyzer/nessus-bin-4.4.1 failed (unpack phase):

 *   failure unpacking /var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/nessus-bin-4.4.1/distdir/Nessus-4.4.1-es6.x86_64.rpm

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   69:  Called src_unpack

 *   environment, line 2377:  Called rpm_src_unpack

 *   environment, line 2283:  Called srcrpm_unpack 'Nessus-4.4.1-es6.x86_64.rpm'

 *   environment, line 2382:  Called rpm_unpack 'Nessus-4.4.1-es6.x86_64.rpm'

 *   environment, line 2311:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           rpm2tar -O "${a}" | tar xf - || die "failure unpacking ${a}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-analyzer/nessus-bin-4.4.1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-analyzer/nessus-bin-4.4.1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/nessus-bin-4.4.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/nessus-bin-4.4.1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/nessus-bin-4.4.1/work/nessus-bin-4.4.1'

 * Messages for package net-analyzer/nessus-bin-4.4.1:

 * ERROR: net-analyzer/nessus-bin-4.4.1 failed (unpack phase):

 *   failure unpacking /var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/nessus-bin-4.4.1/distdir/Nessus-4.4.1-es6.x86_64.rpm

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   69:  Called src_unpack

 *   environment, line 2377:  Called rpm_src_unpack

 *   environment, line 2283:  Called srcrpm_unpack 'Nessus-4.4.1-es6.x86_64.rpm'

 *   environment, line 2382:  Called rpm_unpack 'Nessus-4.4.1-es6.x86_64.rpm'

 *   environment, line 2311:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           rpm2tar -O "${a}" | tar xf - || die "failure unpacking ${a}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-analyzer/nessus-bin-4.4.1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-analyzer/nessus-bin-4.4.1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/nessus-bin-4.4.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/nessus-bin-4.4.1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-analyzer/nessus-bin-4.4.1/work/nessus-bin-4.4.1'
```

Idee sulla risoluzione?   :Cool: Last edited by stifler83 on Thu Sep 29, 2011 8:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## darkmanPPT

simile a https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-891124.html?sid=2e7364c7ce370c957e3e567fddd495fb

cancella il file.

rifai il sync

scaricati a mano il file e mettilo in /usr/portage/distfiles/

riprova, funziona?

----------

## stifler83

Grazie risolto proprio come hai detto tu  :Smile: 

----------

